# Phone Line and Premiere



## mellenfan (Oct 22, 2008)

My Premiere was updated on Sunday - not my Tivo reboots every 45 minutes or less. I am using a phone line. I noticed my Tivo has not made a successful call since the update. When I try to force a call the Tivo reboots. 

Is the Premiere not supporting phones lines any longer?


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

mellenfan said:


> My Premiere was updated on Sunday - not my Tivo reboots every 45 minutes or less. I am using a phone line. I noticed my Tivo has not made a successful call since the update. When I try to force a call the Tivo reboots.
> 
> Is the Premiere not supporting phones lines any longer?


Where do you plug your phone line to your TiVo Premiere?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

TiVo sold an optional USB Modem to use with the Premiers.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Try pulling the power cord for a few seconds and plug back in. Something messed up in getting the update. You will not get any guide data until the update clears.


----------



## twdix (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll second your problem. My father's Premier is doing the same thing and he's using dial up phone line.

I brought the unit to my house, connected to my network and it updated without a problem. Programming Guide data loaded. I connected multiple times.

I took the unit back to his house, connected to the phone line and whenever it tries to dial, it reboots.

Think Tivo has a bug in the dialer code in the last software update??

I hope someone is monitoring this thread and can offer a solution.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Perhaps there is an issue with the USB modem driver in the latest software?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

When a Tivo reboots and you didn't ask it to, it's generally a software bug, and needs to be reported so they know they need to fix it.

The software issues a reboot in response to bugs, to prevent against locking up in the alternative.

For the really curious, if you know how to read the log files, there should be an error message there before the actual reboot.


----------



## twdix (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting. How do we access the log files?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

They're on the Hard Drive on an ext filesystem. I use a Linux cd to read them off on a PC.

Windows users might be able to use http://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/

but I only know the Linux directions myself.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

telemark said:


> They're on the Hard Drive on an ext filesystem. I use a Linux cd to read them off on a PC.
> 
> Windows users might be able to use http://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
> 
> but I only know the Linux directions myself.


Can regular old Linux (as opposed to the specific version on the MFS Live cd) read an Apple Partition Map to know where to find the partition?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

unitron said:


> Can regular old Linux (as opposed to the specific version on the MFS Live cd) read an Apple Partition Map to know where to find the partition?


I'm a little sleepy, so won't sugar coat this much.

Apple invented the APM format, Tivo repurposed it for their own uses.

Using drives from Tivo models with the "right" processor, and a desktop OS with APM support, the partitions will show up. Desktop OS's with typical APM support natively include Linux and Mac/OS X.

Tivo models with the "wrong" processor, Tivo kept the byte structures native, so appear flipped on disk, but no desktop OS is expecting that. So you either build your own Kernel/module or download a 3rd party tool to extract the partitions offset and feed it to the kernel/other tools.

Having written all that, I don't remember which is which until I get back in front of a Linux machine. Btw, that's also how I "remembered" between /dev/null vs zero but I figured I could keep that a secret cause nobody would know.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

telemark said:


> I'm a little sleepy, so won't sugar coat this much.
> 
> Apple invented the APM format, Tivo repurposed it for their own uses.
> 
> ...


A while back I think I relied on memory and tried to "quick erase" a hard drive on the command line with dev/null instead of dev/zero. 

The Series 1s were byte swapped, and I won't swear that the earliest S2 wasn't. That's for the non-satellite units, no experience with DirecTiVos.


----------



## Blades of Steel (Dec 20, 2006)

My mother-in-law has a Premier with the modem adapter and it's having this exact same problem after the software update that was installed on Tuesday. I tried forcing a connection using a few of the kickstart codes and that also caused a crash and reboot. 
She doesn't have broadband or mobile data to fall back on, so for now I unplugged the modem adapter to stop the crashes, but the guide data will run out in 3 days.

I figure next time I can get guide data and any updates by bringing a wireless adapter and tethering to my phone. She lives an hour and a half away though, so I can't do it too frequently.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

So Premiere's are the generation with a byte order that matches traditional Mac. So this should apply to S3 as well. After it switched, it would no longer work (Roamio). Before, whenever it switched wouldn't work either.

Now, if you try a S3/S4 drive on a standard Linux computer, it gets ignored. This is because Tivo changed their magic / id number. If you try the same drive on a Mac, the partition map will be accepted. Mac does not have built in ext support, so you still can't pull off real data, though ext support can be added.

In other words, there are no standard OS's that support Tivo natively without adding software, except Mac if you're only interested in raw in the partitions.

Boot CD's and downloading 3rd party tools remains the easiest way, unless you're already building your own Linux kernel.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Blades of Steel said:


> My mother-in-law has a Premier with the modem adapter and it's having this exact same problem after the software update that was installed on Tuesday. I tried forcing a connection using a few of the kickstart codes and that also caused a crash and reboot.
> She doesn't have broadband or mobile data to fall back on, so for now I unplugged the modem adapter to stop the crashes, but the guide data will run out in 3 days.
> 
> I figure next time I can get guide data and any updates by bringing a wireless adapter and tethering to my phone. She lives an hour and a half away though, so I can't do it too frequently.


Use the wireless Tivo brand adapter and ask a neighbor who has wi-fi to "Borrow" access.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

telemark said:


> So Premiere's are the generation with a byte order that matches traditional Mac. So this should apply to S3 as well. After it switched, it would no longer work (Roamio). Before, whenever it switched wouldn't work either.
> 
> Now, if you try a S3/S4 drive on a standard Linux computer, it gets ignored. This is because Tivo changed their magic / id number. If you try the same drive on a Mac, the partition map will be accepted. Mac does not have built in ext support, so you still can't pull off real data, though ext support can be added.
> 
> ...


Well, the good news is that the MFS Live cd is bootable and can handle both byte swapped (the S1s) and regular (the 240 and everything after that, not sure about earliest S2s, but it can handle whichever they are), and can also mount FAT32 and NT partitions on your PC's regular drive (although I think you might have to use the 1.3 version instead of the 1.4 version to be able to write to NT partitions)


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Blades of Steel said:


> My mother-in-law has a Premier with the modem adapter and it's having this exact same problem after the software update that was installed on Tuesday. I tried forcing a connection using a few of the kickstart codes and that also caused a crash and reboot.
> She doesn't have broadband or mobile data to fall back on, so for now I unplugged the modem adapter to stop the crashes, but the guide data will run out in 3 days.
> 
> I figure next time I can get guide data and any updates by bringing a wireless adapter and tethering to my phone. She lives an hour and a half away though, so I can't do it too frequently.


If she can't get even DSL, she might be able to use something like this: 3Com OfficeConnect 56K Lan Modem Model #3C886. It can dial out as needed and will look like a LAN network connection to the TiVo.


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

twdix said:


> I'll second your problem. My father's Premier is doing the same thing and he's using dial up phone line.
> 
> I brought the unit to my house, connected to my network and it updated without a problem. Programming Guide data loaded. I connected multiple times.
> 
> ...


I do too! 
I have the same problem, Tivo told me the OnePass update was not going to work if you are updating via the phone. He said I have a 50/50 chance of getting this to work if I can take it and connect it via internet and make it somehow think it's not updating by phone, Idk it didn't make sense to me but I'm having a friend try tonight. 
But from the sound of your experience it's not looking to promising. 
They are telling me I need a new box! 
MY box is 4 months old. The other problem is there aren't too many Premieres to be had anymore. I can't get the internet where I live. So what are we supposed to do? If they knew updating via phone was a problem, then why did they put it in our programming list to begin with.
It doesn't sound like to me that they are going to do anything about it, since they told me I'll need a new box!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm guessing the pool of people that use the USB modem is small and none of them were chosen for the beta. Oops. I'm sure TiVo will put out a fix soon. They're usually pretty good about addressing show stopper bugs like this.


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

Have you heard anything on a resolution to this problem?
Tivo told me they were working on it, but I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

20.4.7 is rolling out now but none of the notes I have read so far mention phone line.

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.7


----------



## TC115A1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Same issue as everyone else. My Mom's Tivo S4 uses a phone line to update her guide data. Every time it tries to make a service connection it reboots. I tried to test the phone connection and it reboots around 45 seconds while it shows 'DIALING'...

Mom's TiVo has been using the phone line now for over 2 years. No problems until this last week. 

Help!


----------



## twdix (Feb 28, 2007)

I used the post by rsnaider above to request priority update for my Premier (connected to a network) and my Dad's Premier (connected via phone line and having the dial / restart problem). My Premier got the software update yesterday.

Tomorrow (Friday) I'm bringing the other Tivo to my network to see if it gets the software update. I'll then test via phone line and post results.

Keep our fingers crossed that they fixed the dialer problem in 20.4.7.


----------



## TC115A1 (Jan 27, 2008)

All seems to be back to normal. 

TiVo Software version is 20.2

Mom's TiVo S4 made a successful phone connection last night.


----------



## twdix (Feb 28, 2007)

No luck here.

We connected the Premier tivo to my network and it did get a software update to 20.4.7-01-2-746 but when we switch to the phone line it still reboots when it starts trying to dial.


----------



## TC115A1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a response from TiVo Support....

The reason for this issue, is that your TiVo box is trying to download a software up that is too big and caused the TiVo box to reboot. Therefore, in order to stop this from happening and for your TiVo box to receive the latest update, you will need to at least temporarily switch over to an Ethernet cable on your TiVo box to connect to your broadband Internet service. Once it downloads and installs the updated software, you can then return back to the phone connection if you would like.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

At what point is the box rebooting during the phone call? I thought I saw reports that it was during dialing.


----------



## twdix (Feb 28, 2007)

My reboot occurs when the screen says Dialing...

I did connect to a network and received a new software version 20.4.7-01-2-746.

The reboot upon dialing... still occurs.

Ideas???


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pwlcheng said:


> Where do you plug your phone line to your TiVo Premiere?






Dan203 said:


> I'm guessing the pool of people that use the USB modem is small and none of them were chosen for the beta. Oops. I'm sure TiVo will put out a fix soon. They're usually pretty good about addressing show stopper bugs like this.


Show stopper? I wouldn't call the modem breaking a show stopper. The problem is, the 5 people who have one connected with a modem are the 5 people who are least able to deal with something like this getting b0rk3d.


----------



## Blades of Steel (Dec 20, 2006)

I too can confirm the 20.4.7 update does not fix the issue. I was able to update by tethering to my phone, but other than that she needs a phone line to connect. At least there's two more weeks of guide data for now, but hopefully the next update resolves the problem.


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

The last time I spoke to Tivo Support which was about 2 weeks ago they blamed this dialer problem on my phone line. Which I know is a bunch of crap. I also talked to AT&T they said it's not my phone line and it wouldn't matter how big the update was they were sending it would just take more time to get downloaded. Tivo told me the hadn't any intentions to fix this problem. This makes me so angry. I have no way to get the internet at my house. I'm also battling with my cable company at this time over availability of the internet in my area. It seems they have dumped the phone customers, which is a shame as we are the one's that got them here in the first place.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

LopinToTheEDGE said:


> The last time I spoke to Tivo Support which was about 2 weeks ago they blamed this dialer problem on my phone line. Which I know is a bunch of crap. I also talked to AT&T they said it's not my phone line and it wouldn't matter how big the update was they were sending it would just take more time to get downloaded. Tivo told me the hadn't any intentions to fix this problem. This makes me so angry. I have no way to get the internet at my house. I'm also battling with my cable company at this time over availability of the internet in my area. It seems they have dumped the phone customers, which is a shame as we are the one's that got them here in the first place.


A Mifi type of device?


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

What's a Mifi device? I don't know what you're asking.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

LopinToTheEDGE said:


> What's a Mifi device? I don't know what you're asking.


Hi, 
It's a type of cell phone wireless hot spot device/ router.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Those work using the internet. I assume the people using the phone line don't have internet which is why they need to use the phone to dial in.

If any of you actually have internet then I highly recommend using that instead. The whole TiVo experience is better with an always on internet connection. You can get a wifi adapter for under $20, or you could use MoCa or powerline if you don't have wifi.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

LopinToTheEDGE said:


> What's a Mifi device? I don't know what you're asking.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+mifi?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bigg said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+mifi?


I would like to think that fcfc2's answer was more in the spirit of TCF, especially considering the question came from a new member.

If the questioner had been here as long as you or I, your answer would have been also been within the spirit of TCF.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

unitron said:


> I would like to think that fcfc2's answer was more in the spirit of TCF, especially considering the question came from a new member.
> 
> If the questioner had been here as long as you or I, your answer would have been also been within the spirit of TCF.


Not too concerned with whether someone is new or not. That's such a ridiculous question to ask, since it's both obvious and easily Googleable. And it's not directly related to TiVo anyway.


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

Bigg said:


> Not too concerned with whether someone is new or not. That's such a ridiculous question to ask, since it's both obvious and easily Googleable. And it's not directly related to TiVo anyway.


Wow! I'm glad I joined this forum for information. Not everyone is your level of tech savvy. Sorry to have asked the such a ridiculous question! If I had access to the internet I would most certainly have it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My sister spends 1/3 of the year in the north and 2/3 of the year in the south. She has a laptop and a wired phone and a cell phone. The TV solution was easy since Dish is not tied to a specific address, so she changes her service to a different receiver twice a year. The internet access was harder, since no provider wants to let you buy service monthly. Her solution was a wireless box that provides connection to a wireless and wired phone line and internet access to her laptop. These are not new concepts and there are several choices. But for your investigation: http://www.att.com/cellphones/att/wireless-home-phone-and-internet.html#sku=sku7130587

Good luck.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

LopinToTheEDGE said:


> Wow! I'm glad I joined this forum for information. Not everyone is your level of tech savvy. Sorry to have asked the such a ridiculous question! If I had access to the internet I would most certainly have it.


How are you on this forum right now? And I find that really, really, really hard to believe. Maybe good internet, but not any internet. You're saying you have ZERO bars from any of the four carriers and any regional carriers that might exist in your area, and no view of the southern sky for satellite, and yet you have TiVo using what for TV?


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

Bigg said:


> How are you on this forum right now? And I find that really, really, really hard to believe. Maybe good internet, but not any internet. You're saying you have ZERO bars from any of the four carriers and any regional carriers that might exist in your area, and no view of the southern sky for satellite, and yet you have TiVo using what for TV?


It's called a job. And I don't have an unobstructed view of the southern sky. How did this thread about phone lines become about knowledge of the internet. Although I appreciate the civil answers.
Time to get off your high horse.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

LopinToTheEDGE said:


> It's called a job. And I don't have an unobstructed view of the southern sky. How did this thread about phone lines become about knowledge of the internet. Although I appreciate the civil answers.
> Time to get off your high horse.


So you have no cell service from any of the four carriers, but you have an OTA signal to pick up with the TiVo? I don't believe it.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bigg said:


> So you have no cell service from any of the four carriers, but you have an OTA signal to pick up with the TiVo? I don't believe it.


Don't be rude. Where I live in Los Angeles we have no cell service but an unobstructed view of Mt. Wilson; so we get excellent OTA reception with an indoor antenna. VHF/UHF has a much longer range than cell towers have.

But that's kind of beside the point; do you have some agenda that causes you to question OP's situation, or are you just frustrated because you don't have an answer?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Don't be rude. Where I live in Los Angeles we have no cell service but an unobstructed view of Mt. Wilson; so we get excellent OTA reception with an indoor antenna. VHF/UHF has a much longer range than cell towers have.
> 
> But that's kind of beside the point; do you have some agenda that causes you to question OP's situation, or are you just frustrated because you don't have an answer?


But you have DSL or cable...

The question about a Premiere dialing in is irrelevant at this point to everyone except the 5 people left who, for some crazy reason, don't have their TiVos connected to broadband.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bigg said:


> But you have DSL or cable...
> 
> The question about a Premiere dialing in is irrelevant at this point to everyone except the 5 people left who, for some crazy reason, don't have their TiVos connected to broadband.


I don't see any reason to disbelieve OP or attempt to suppress his questions based on your limited life experience. There are lots of people who don't have access to broadband.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> I don't see any reason to disbelieve OP or attempt to suppress his questions based on your limited life experience. There are lots of people who don't have access to broadband.


There are lots of people in rural areas who don't have access to good terrestrial broadband. They almost always have either LTE or satellite, usually both. Those aren't good replacements for cable or fiber, but they do offer some level of basic internet access.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bigg said:


> There are lots of people in rural areas who don't have access to good terrestrial broadband. They almost always have either LTE or satellite, usually both. Those aren't good replacements for cable or fiber, but they do offer some level of basic internet access.


If you think most people in rural areas have LTE you have no idea what it's like to live in rural America. As far as satellite, remember this?



LopinToTheEDGE said:


> ...And I don't have an unobstructed view of the southern sky...


In any event, you have confused the meaning of the words "most" and "all"; I submit that you have failed the "Orphan Black" clone logic test.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> If you think most people in rural areas have LTE you have no idea what it's like to live in rural America. As far as satellite, remember this?


Verizon and AT&T, to a less extent, have covered most of BFE with LTE. I've been to some pretty darn BFE-ish areas that have great LTE coverage. I'm not saying that's a legitimate solution to a lack of home broadband, because it's not, but it is something. It's certainly fast, the caps are just so draconian for that use case that it can't be called a wireline substitute.



> In any event, you have confused the meaning of the words "most" and "all"; I submit that you have failed the "Orphan Black" clone logic test.


Still not believing no DSL, no cable, no view of the southern sky, and not enough owned land adjacent to the house to get the chainsaw out and make a view.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bigg said:


> Still not believing no DSL, no cable, no view of the southern sky, and not enough owned land adjacent to the house to get the chainsaw out and make a view.


So you believe that no one is in this situation in America today? You should get out more. Your life is not the universal experience.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Verizon and AT&T, to a less extent, have covered most of BFE with LTE. I've been to some pretty darn BFE-ish areas that have great LTE coverage. I'm not saying that's a legitimate solution to a lack of home broadband, because it's not, but it is something. It's certainly fast, the caps are just so draconian for that use case that it can't be called a wireline substitute.


This certainly isn't true in the western parts of Virginia. BFE Connecticut must be far different than BFE Virginia. There are places you don't even have any cell service from the major vendors like AT&T or Verizon much less LTE service (my mother-in-law's house for example only has cell coverage from a regional carrier and it's right off of Interstate 81).

Scott


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigg said:


> Still not believing no DSL, no cable, no view of the southern sky, and not enough owned land adjacent to the house to get the chainsaw out and make a view.


i have friends in nashville, atlanta, birmingham, and orlando without access to wireless (lte or otherwise) and satellite, due to rolling terrain and/or trees blocking line of site (they have access to dsl, fiber, or cable internet).

if you're suggesting there aren't vast regions in this country, both metro and rural, without wireless or satellite access, you are mistaken, and must have bought into advertising claims of coverage and maps from service providers (without reading the fine print).

from that point it's not a stretch to imagine a percentage of those same areas are without dsl, cable, or fiber internet, too.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> So you believe that no one is in this situation in America today? You should get out more. Your life is not the universal experience.


Outside of the NRQZ, very, very few.



HerronScott said:


> This certainly isn't true in the western parts of Virginia. BFE Connecticut must be far different than BFE Virginia. There are places you don't even have any cell service from the major vendors like AT&T or Verizon much less LTE service (my mother-in-law's house for example only has cell coverage from a regional carrier and it's right off of Interstate 81).


I've been through the NRQZ. I was there for a couple of days, that was just weird. CT, unlike many other states, has 100% cable coverage. I know of a lot of areas in MI with no wired broadband, which sucks, but they at least have LTE.



NorthAlabama said:


> if you're suggesting there aren't vast regions in this country, both metro and rural, without wireless or satellite access, you are mistaken, and must have bought into advertising claims of coverage and maps from service providers (without reading the fine print).


There are no vast regions without satellite internet available. Maybe one house here or there, but not vast regions. Of course satellite TV availability in a lot of urban areas is tough, but they all have DSL, cable, 4 LTE providers, etc.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigg said:


> There are no vast regions without satellite internet available. Maybe one house here or there, but not vast regions. Of course satellite TV availability in a lot of urban areas is tough, but they all have DSL, cable, 4 LTE providers, etc.


so out of this quote:


> vast regions in this country, both metro and rural, without wireless or satellite access


your objection is to the use of the word vast in relation to satellite? ok, drop the vast - there are regions without satellite access. if you doubt it, google the words "searching for satellite signal" and count the responses.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> so out of this quote:
> 
> your objection is to the use of the word vast in relation to satellite? ok, drop the vast - there are regions without satellite access. if you doubt it, google the words "searching for satellite signal" and count the responses.


If you count some guy's house as a "region" sure. Satellite works across the US, except for specific instances where someone's neighbor has trees that are too tall or something like that. And the vast majority of the teeny, tiny number of places that don't have satellite or wired broadband have access to at least one LTE provider.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bigg said:


> If you count some guy's house as a "region" sure. Satellite works across the US, except for specific instances where someone's neighbor has trees that are too tall or something like that. And the vast majority of the teeny, tiny number of places that don't have satellite or wired broadband have access to at least one LTE provider.


Usually when someone uses the term "majority" instead of "all" they mean that there exists a minority which do not fall into the category. One must conclude from your statement that you accept that there exist some small number of places which do not have satellite, wired broadband nor at least one LTE provider. So why is it that you presume without evidence that OP does not live in one of those places? And why are you so hostile to OP for living is such a place?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigg said:


> If you count some guy's house as a "region" sure. Satellite works across the US, except for specific instances where someone's neighbor has trees that are too tall or something like that. And the vast majority of the teeny, tiny number of places that don't have satellite or wired broadband have access to at least one LTE provider.


odd, you never answered with the results of the search i suggested...there's your region.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Usually when someone uses the term "majority" instead of "all" they mean that there exists a minority which do not fall into the category. One must conclude from your statement that you accept that there exist some small number of places which do not have satellite, wired broadband nor at least one LTE provider. So why is it that you presume without evidence that OP does not live in one of those places? And why are you so hostile to OP for living is such a place?


Because the number of places that are actually in that situation is a fraction of a fraction of a fraction of a fraction.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> odd, you never answered with the results of the search i suggested...there's your region.


There are no "regions" without satellite service. It would be a specific house with too many trees. Buildings blocking satellite generally wouldn't be an issue in areas that don't have wired broadband. It is for TV, since you might want DirecTV in the middle of Manhattan, and then it becomes a real issue.

http://www.servicont.com/hughesnet-coverage

http://www.servicont.com/exede-coverage


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Those with the modem bug might want to sign up for the 20.4.8 priority list in case it's included. Or does anyone with an open support ticket kknow for sure one way or the other?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bigg said:


> Because the number of places that are actually in that situation is a fraction of a fraction of a fraction of a fraction.


Which, given the population of the US would be a number larger than zero. But at this point I don't think you're even trying to make sense.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> So why is it that you presume without evidence that OP does not live in one of those places? And why are you so hostile to OP for living is such a place?


WOW!

Talk about different personalities in different threads.

Here you are the sole of reason and understanding, but in the "SD v HD menu" thread, you're every bit as presumptuous and hostile as *Bigg*.

What's up with that?!?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

joblo said:


> WOW!
> 
> Talk about different personalities in different threads.
> 
> ...


In the other thread I tried to explain what might be TiVo's motivations, and everyone has gone bat-sh*t crazy thinking I was defending TiVo and decided I was the devil. One guy threatened to kick me out with the heel of his boot!

I don't really think I'm so much as hostile in the other thread, rather they just don't want to face the reality of their situation. Which is that they're clinging to technology that has already been discarded by TiVo and won't ever come back.


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

telemark said:


> Those with the modem bug might want to sign up for the 20.4.8 priority list in case it's included. Or does anyone with an open support ticket kknow for sure one way or the other?


Has anyone had any success with this update fixing the problem? 
Tivo is back to telling me they are not fixing the problem. 
I get a different answer each time I call them. One tech told me there was an update coming to fix it and they were definitely fixing it, to last week tech told me they aren't and I need a new box.

This is probably a dumb question but could it be the onepass update caused USB modem to fail?


----------



## twdix (Feb 28, 2007)

No luck here.

I've been bringing my dad's Tivo to my network every other week to get it's programming guide data and any software updates.

It's updated to 20.4.7-07-2-746 and then recently to 20.4.7a-07-2-746.

When we switch the settings to use the phone line, the Tivo restarts when we try to connect.

We've talked to Tivo on the phone and while they are aware of the problem, they have not told us a fix is coming.

When I chatted with them on the Tivo web support page they recommended (several times to the point of annoyance) that we have to drop the phone line and use a network.

Disappointed in their lack of information or willingness to support their longtime dial up customers. Admittedly dialup is a smaller and smaller percentage of their user base but it IS important for some people.


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

twdix said:


> No luck here.
> 
> It's updated to 20.4.7-07-2-746 and then recently to 20.4.7a-07-2-746.
> 
> Disappointed in their lack of information or willingness to support their longtime dial up customers. Admittedly dialup is a smaller and smaller percentage of their user base but it IS important for some people.


I too am disappointed with them. I won't bring up internet again but you are correct it is important to some. 
I called them last week to make sure I would get the upgrade when available and was told there are two groups, phone and internet and I was put in the phone group and would no longer receive any software updates and they are not going to fix the problem which is a stark contrast from the previous call that told me they definitely where. Mine has been 20.4.6a since the whole problem started.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

As I have suggested before, get a Tivo Wireless G Adapter and ask a neighbor to 'borrow' access to their internet. This would be an internet access and not a phone line access, so everything should work as before.

The Tivo Wireless N Adapter will not work in this situation because it has to be set via computer for each connection with a different SSID and/or password.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

LopinToTheEDGE said:


> was told there are two groups, phone and internet and I was put in the phone group and would no longer receive any software updates and they are not going to fix the problem


Now let get this straight...

TiVo's idea is to freeze phone users at the first software release that *breaks* phone support?

Seriously?!?!?

*Why don't they at least retrofit you back to the last SW release where the phone line worked and freeze you there?*

I mean, is TiVo *trying* to p.o. long time users? What kind of business strategy is this? Do they really think this will motivate you to switch to internet?


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

joblo said:


> Now let get this straight...
> 
> TiVo's idea is to freeze phone users at the first software release that *breaks* phone support?
> 
> ...


They told me that it should have 'fixed' the issue by putting us in this group and updating through the internet one time. I just happen to be one of the "lucky" ones that it didn't. 
Right! 
From what I'm readying on this thread it hasn't worked for anyone else either. 
You can't push someone to the internet that can't get it.


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> As I have suggested before, get a Tivo Wireless G Adapter and ask a neighbor to 'borrow' access to their internet. This would be an internet access and not a phone line access, so everything should work as before.
> 
> The Tivo Wireless N Adapter will not work in this situation because it has to be set via computer for each connection with a different SSID and/or password.


As I've said before, internet is not in my area and my neighbors are not close and I wouldn't ask them to borrow access anyway even if they had it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

LopinToTheEDGE said:


> As I've said before, internet is not in my area and my neighbors are not close and I wouldn't ask them to borrow access anyway even if they had it.


Must have missed that. Then there would be no feasible way for it to connect without a phone, not counting cell service.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

TC115A1 said:


> All seems to be back to normal.
> 
> TiVo Software version is 20.2
> 
> Mom's TiVo S4 made a successful phone connection last night.


I was under the impression this problem began with 20.4.6, the 1P upgrade, right?

How did your software version get to 20.2?


----------



## LopinToTheEDGE (Mar 23, 2015)

TC115A1 said:


> All seems to be back to normal.
> 
> TiVo Software version is 20.2
> 
> Mom's TiVo S4 made a successful phone connection last night.


I missed this, are you saying you're backing to getting updates via the phone? How did the Tivo get to that software version?

Thanks for any information you can provide


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bigg said:


> The question about a Premiere dialing in is irrelevant at this point to everyone except the 5 people left who, for some crazy reason, don't have their TiVos connected to broadband.


I have a frugal friend who has an unlimited data plan for his cell phone, but he doesn't pay for Internet broadband for his home, or pay TV; he's OTA only. I'm not even sure he has a landline.

Still, it'd be nice to hook him up with a DVR solution, but the Roamio series is out, given its requirement for an always-on broadband connection.

edit: Hmmm... I don't love the price, $400 for CM DVR+, but it may be the only solution going.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> I have a frugal friend who has an unlimited data plan for his cell phone, but he doesn't pay for Internet broadband for his home, or pay TV; he's OTA only. I'm not even sure he has a landline.
> 
> Still, it'd be nice to hook him up with a DVR solution, but the Roamio series is out, given its requirement for an always-on broadband connection.
> 
> edit: Hmmm... I don't love the price, $400 for CM DVR+, but it may be the only solution going.


You are reducing the experience on a DVR+ without the Rovi guide. It requires internet access. Being dependent on PSIP is risky and limited. There are some really cheap DVR solutions out there, some little better than a VCR. Go to the AVSForum and look at the HDTV Recorder forum.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

There are users who reported using their cell phone, if it has a Wifi hostpot mode.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

telemark said:


> There are users who reported using their cell phone, if it has a Wifi hostpot mode.


With what DVR?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> With what DVR?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10285907#post10285907

Search "wifi hotspot"


----------

